# Fire in the dump



## pyshodoodle (Sep 22, 2008)

I found these 2 bottles in the same dump nowhere near each other.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 22, 2008)

Another picture, because I love these 2 bottles[]


----------



## madman (Sep 22, 2008)

hey KATE those are cool, yea they burned dumps, those are melted perfectly, for pourning lol  whats the druggist bottle read ?mike


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Mike. The druggist is a Florida Water (so no major harm done!)

 Kate


----------



## glass man (Sep 23, 2008)

[] COOL!


----------



## kanudigit? (Sep 23, 2008)

HA! THOSE LOOK LI.... nevermind.


----------



## jdogrulz (Sep 23, 2008)

> Thanks Mike. The druggist is a Florida Water (so no major harm done!)


 
 Well thanks Kate, us Floridians will remember that one.....lol....[]


----------



## runvs56 (Sep 24, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: kanudigit?
> 
> HA! THOSE LOOK LI.... nevermind.


 I was thinkin' the same thing..lol


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 24, 2008)

The term 'bottle-envy' belongs somewhere in this thread.[]

 Kate


----------



## cj4258 (Sep 24, 2008)

wow, very nice.

 forgive me, this brings up a question i've been meaning to ask...

 i bought a local slugplate bottle recently that was in good condition, and noticed that its throat had a slight lean to one direction.  noticeable, but still slight.  i haven't thought much about it beyond being a manufacturing flaw until now.  is any lean in the throat of a mold-blown/manufactured bottle a cause for suspicion?  would there be any other telltale signs that it would have been the victim of a fire beyond obvious scorching?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 25, 2008)

I really have no answers regarding your bottle, however, my 2 bottles really have no sign of fire (scorching or otherwise). The glass is slightly hazy, but quite honestly I wouldn't be able to say if that was from fire or being buried in the dump. The glass really doesn't look that different than other bottles that are dug. 

 Kate


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 12, 2008)

people used to burn their trash..pretty common practice...i wouldnt want a heap of rotting (everything) in the corner of my yard .. maybe if it was far back behind a farmers wall or 2 = )


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 14, 2008)

This was actually an old hotel dump... I know that sometimes ash was dumped that still had some hot coals and this started fires. 
 I used to burn my trash in the mid-late 90s when I lived out in the country. (There is still a little of that around here..)

 Kate


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 18, 2008)

I have dug many dump sites (1880-1890's) where "melted bottles" were found from dump fires.  Not very uncommon.  Think about it though, they didn't have all the cardboard and plastics back then???  What were they burning?

 PD


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 2, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> sometimes ash was dumped that still had some hot coals and this started fires.
> 
> Kate


----------

